# cmt's pick a puppy today 330



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

On sundays show at 3:30 (today) et there is a german shepherd breeder on (lorreto kennels)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'd like to blow up that TV show.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Me too , emoore -- .


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry Ive never heard to it.. what happens?


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Pick a puppy is a show where they have people visit three different breeders and breeds (not always pure bred) they show a part of the visit to the breeder. At the end of the show they ask the people what puppy or dog they have chosen and why. Of course in a half hour show they are not going to delve into a lot of info but it is an interesting non the less. The one show today they went to a beagle breeder, a doodle breeder and the gsd breeder. They chose a gsd puppy. My understanding is that the canadian show is going to be going to rescues as well as breeders. In a nutshell that is the show


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

vicarious living through reality tv....how stupid!

Lee


----------

